# G.SKILL Ripjaws4 16GB DDR4 3000MHz Memory Kit Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 1, 2015)

*G.SKILL Ripjaws4 16GB DDR4 3000MHz Memory Kit Review*
 *www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/Gskill.jpg


G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series performance DDR4 memory kit represents a completely unique desktop memory, aimed specifically at the latest Intel X99 platform. Whether you are processing large amounts of data or intense gaming Ripjaws 4 memory kits fulfills the memory bandwidth needed for the extreme high-end desktop platform.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/01.jpg
Today we are looking and examining the performance of the G.SKILL Ripjaws4 F4-3000C15Q-16GRK is a quad-channel 16GB (4x4GB) memory kit rated at DDR4-3000 with timings of 15-15-15-35 at 1.35V.




*Features* 
Let’s see what all features G.SKILL offers with these DDR4 modules.
4th Generation Ripjaws Series memory for the latest DDR4 Systems!
Ripjaws 4 series DDR4 memory are validated for compatibility with most X99 motherboards under a series of rigorous tests in quad channel memory operations. It’s guaranteed to provide the best-in-class performance, compatibility, and stability with the widest range of X99 motherboards.


Faster Transfer Speed
Starting from 2133MHz as standard frequency, DDR4 memory delivers much higher bandwidth than previous DDR memory. You can enjoy a faster computing experience for gaming, video & image editing, rendering, and other professional applications.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/02.jpg


Extreme Speed in Overclocking
G.SKILL always strive to break past limitations. Ripjaws 4 series is the fastest DDR4 memory in the world, including an exclusive DDR4-3333MHz memory kit. Furthermore, Ripjaws 4 is the first DDR4 memory to break the DDR4 4GHz in overclocking, reaching an incredible speed of 4004MHz. Whether you are an PC performance seeker or a overclocker, Ripjaws 4 is your best choice.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/03.jpg


More Power Efficient
Designed with a low voltage of 1.35V, your system can perform at ultra fast speed without becoming an expensive appliance heater.


Timeless Classic Stylish Redesign – Looking Great without Oversized Heatspreaders
Confidently knowing your system is a combination of beauty and brawn, Ripjaws 4’s new dashingly sleek heatspreader keeps your system cool and well cooled. Looks isn’t everything, but your rig should look great and perform great at the same time. And don’t worry; Ripjaws 4 has a module height of 40mm – the same height as previous Ripjaws family modules – and will be compatible with most CPU heatsinks!
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/04.jpg


XMP 2.0 Support
Just set and go. Programmed with the latest Intel XMP 2.0 profiles, the only thing between you and extreme performance is a simple setting.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/05.jpg


Limited Lifetime Warranty
All G.SKILL memory products come with a limited lifetime warranty and the G.SKILL technical team is always ready to provide consumers with complete technical support via online forum, Facebook, telephone, and email.


*Specification*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/06.jpg




*Package*
G.SKILL Ripjaws4 DDR4 kit modules comes secured inside plastic containers.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/07.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/08.jpg


*Looks*
The unique design of the G.SKILL Ripjaws4 heat spreader optimally pulls heat away from the memory chips, into your system giving more headroom for overclocking. The heat spreader doesn’t just allow G.SKILL Ripjaws4 to run better but the aggressive yet refined form factor looks in three different colours great in showcase systems.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/09.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/10.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/11.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/12.jpg


*Inside*
First looking at the RAM modules, found a curve or difference in the height (approx 1mm) of the connection pads and PCB. Module is having extra height in the middle when compared with the both ends. This curve results in lowering the pressure on the modules while inserting them into the DIMM slots giving a smooth and easy RAM installation.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/13.jpg


Now zooming under the heat spreader and we found that the kit is made of single sided DIMMs( that is the memory chips are placed only on one side) having 8 x SKhynix Chips (a 512M x 8 configuration 4Gb DDR4 Memory chip) with G.SKILL printed on them . On the other side we found a long strip of epoxy tape used to secure the heat spreader on to the kit.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/14.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/15.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/16.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/17.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/18.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/19.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/20.jpg




*Testing*
Test system configuration - Intel i7-5960X, Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion, Corsair H100i cooler, Samsung 830 SSD 256GB, Corsair RM 1000 PSU, Asus HD-7750, Asus Xonar DX Sound Card, WD 1TB Green, HP DVD RW Drive.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/21.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/22.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/23.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/24.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/25.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/26.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/27.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/28.jpg


*Overclocking*
G.SKILL RipJaws4 F4-3000C kit offers one XMP profiles 3000MHz DDR 15-15-15-35 -2T at 1.35v 
Enabling XMP Profile1from BIOS
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/29.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/30.jpg


Processor Uncore
While testing the new Haswell-E platform we observed that the high memory speeds were being bottle-necked by the 3000Mhz uncore processor speeds. So we decided to increased uncore speed from the stock 3000 to 3500MHz. Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion with Intel LGA2011-3 OC Socket (2083 Pins) able to push the processor uncore easily over 4000Mhz. All other X99 boards without OC Socket are maxing out on air at 3500-3700MHz speeds.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/31.jpg


I Overclocked Uncore speed at 3000MHz, 3250MHz, 3500MHz and 4000MHz speeds. Any X99 board can handle the first two uncore speeds, however from 3500MHz speeds the Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion boards have the edge and will even go above +4000MHz on air with a moderate voltage increase. (depending on the processor limit)
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/32.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/33.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/34.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/35.jpg


Higher uncore speeds of 4250MHz were also possible though required increasing the cache voltage. OK for benchers though for those that want to max out their daily setup with safe voltages can easily achieve 4000MHz on the Gigabyte X99 SOC Champion boards.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/36.jpg


For overclocking I raise the memory frequency to 3300MHz @ 1.45 Vdimm with the stock XMP timings.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/GSKILL/37.jpg


*Pros*


Lifetime warranty
Low profile Modules
Available in three different colours
XMP 2.0 configurations
Huge OC potential 



*Cons*


Non



The G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 3000 MHz kit is great kit for Intel's latest X99 Express platform, proving capable of supporting a high-speed overclock for daily use as one of the more affordable high-end kits out there right now.


Checking at HWBOT.org we see that G.SKILL is the dominating DDR4 memory vendor with over 2000 submissions. Most of them have been achieved with the same type of quad channel kit we reviewed today.


At the end of the day G.SKILL appears to have done a good job with their Ripjaws 4 series of DDR4 memory. If you are looking for a kit of DDR4 memory the G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series should certainly be considered. 


*Manufacturers Info*
Site Link 


Source / More info 


Thanks.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 1, 2015)

Module review is fine.
But, it doesn't help in my buying decession. As I felt that the review is incomplete and missed out on a lot of key points that I was looking at. 

First of all, I would like to see some bandwidth benchmarks vs ddr3 rams of the highest freq or atleast at 1866mhz and then 2133mhz or 2400mhz if possible.

Secondly, what are the areas where we would notice a difference like gaming, productivity, video or photo editing or encoding etc.

What's the price difference that we would see between ddr3 4GB and ddr4 4/8GB modules.

And lastly with the huge timings increase over ddr3 modules. Do we see lower snappiness or negative performace impact in gaming etc.
And why would you recommend that over ddr3( performace wise)


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

Lifetime warranty is a big plus. Good review man.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 6, 2015)

Just for you bro..


----------

